# Unable to install Windows 8, no error info provided



## andsoitgoes (Jun 2, 2008)

So here's the message I left on the Windows official forums, which has garnered no response. I'm hoping someone here can help. 

To clear something up, I tried removing the video card driver from the system, then removed the card itself leaving only the on board video. I presume that thanks to this, the issue isn't from the video card whose drivers I removed and, well, the card not being physically in the system. 

I have a $windows.~bt folder but don't know where to find the error logs. L

The only other major thing that I added was Office 2010, is that a known issue at all?

Anyway, here's my message. 

Hi everyone,

I'm having issues with Windows 8. Previously right after purchasing a new HP Pavilion h8-1227, before doing much of anything, I was able to easily install Windows 8. Shortly after, I updated the video driver and installed a few apps (Office and a few small others) then rebooted.*

When I was brought back to windows, I got the frowny face error and Windows tried to do a system repair/restore. I tried doing this and it froze at this processes, would not no matter how long I tried. I tried doing a repair after burning a CD, thinking there would be some joy there, but I was unable to get past this. I would load everything up and then get an error stating that nothing could be done, the drive was locked.*

So I rolled back to Windows 7 via the recovery partition, which was miserable as I had to reinstall all that I put on. After doing this and setting myself up solid, hoping that I would be in a happy place, I tried doing the install from the DVD but had no luck. I tried again, no luck. Each and every time I would get to about 11-12%, the system would reboot and do a bit more, reboot and them I would get the frowny face failure message, then windows would reset and roll back, at least I had this option.*
*
The problem is that now that I have tasted windows 8, I WANT it! . But even though the compatibly wizard says all is fine, I can do NOTHING. I don't want to have to pay for another video card... I just want to get this working.

Here is my crappy copy of CPU-z info and a link to it:

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Intel Core i5 3450
Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64-bit SP1 (Build 7601)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core i5-3450 CPU @ 3.10GHz
CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1, 4.2), EM64T, VT-x, AES, AVX
CPUID : 6.A.9 / Extended : 6.3A
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 32 / 4 x 32 KB - L2 : 4 x 256 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Ivy Bridge (22 nm) / Stepping : E1
Freq : 1596.57 MHz (99.79 * 16)
MB Brand : Foxconn
MB Model : 2ADA
NB : Intel Ivy Bridge rev 09
SB : Intel H61 rev B3
RAM : 8192 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 798.3 MHz (1:6) @ 11-11-11-28
Slot 1 : 4096MB (12800)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Samsung
Slot 2 : 4096MB (12800)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Samsung


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

What is your Video Card?


----------

